# Remote Start - MTS and door trigger inputs?



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Forum,

wiring a remote start viper unit and not sure what this connection is for. 

It states a required connection for remote start (Violet: (+) DOOR TRIGGER INPUT) and a manual transmission. The vehicle doors are (-) as most are and these is connected to Green: (-) DOOR TRIGGER INPUT (N/O OR N/C). So I am a little lost on the purpose - I assume it is an either or situation?


*Details*: 

Violet: (+) DOOR TRIGGER INPUT
This input wire is used in vehicles with (+) door trigger and will sound the alarm when any of the vehicle’s doors are opened. This wire (for the Green (-) Door Trigger input) is a required connection when installing the system in a manual transmission vehicle.

Green: (-) DOOR TRIGGER INPUT (N/O OR N/C)
This input wire comes factory set for use in vehicles with (-) door trigger(s) circuit and will sound the alarm when any of the vehicle’s doors are opened. This wire (for the Violet (+) Door Trigger input) is a required connection when installing the system in a manual transmission vehicle. This wire can also be programmed for a Normally Open (N/O) or Normally Closed (N/C) circuit


----------

